# navarre beach pier



## spurrs and racks (Jul 14, 2017)

They have hung several and caught a few sailfish from the pier this week.

Tarpon continue to pour down the beach outside the 1st sandbar.

s&r


----------



## lampern (Jul 14, 2017)

Are they catching the sails on live bait rigs?

Thanks


----------



## wildlands (Aug 4, 2017)

Looking for a bite report, heading down in a week.
Looking to maybe do one offshore trip, some kayak fishing for some trout on the bay side and the rest of the time on the pier, weather permitting of course.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2017)

Nothing but ramora's and spanish when we were there a couple of weeks ago, with one tarpon being chased around the pier. Glad to see it's picking up.


----------

